
Ask HN: What tools do you use to do code reviews? - vaughan
I feel like tooling for code reviews sucks and causes sub-optimal reviews. I feel like I&#x27;m held back from doing the reviews I want to do, or just finding them painful for fighting with tools.<p>I use IntelliJ and Github.<p>Ideally I want to checkout a PR locally, run tests, poke around in my IDE, and also write comments without leaving my IDE. IntelliJ is so bad for this even with their new Github PR integration - its just really missed the mark.<p>Github Code Reviews seem like the defacto standard for code reviews, but its incredibly slow for any largish PRs, and you lose all the power of your IDE (like jumping to declarations and usages).<p>I imagine VSCode is probably a bit ahead of IntelliJ here.<p>Is anyone really happy with their code reviewing tooling?<p>Cheers.
======
__d
I've used Atlassian's Fisheye and Gerrit, plus GitHub and GitLab. And I played
with Phabricator briefly. I haven't found any useful IDE integration.

IMO, none of them is great. In fact, none of them is even good.

I haven't tried anything with VSCode.

